# Clomid - messed up cycle or False Negative



## Supercalifragilistic (May 20, 2012)

I'm on day 31 of my cycle (normally start period on day 2 after my first course of Clomid. Couldn't resist doing a test this morning, which was negative, of course. Still absolutely no sign of period even though my boobs are sore and I feel like the period "should start any minute". So maybe it's just a messed up cycle.

Bit of an odd story to this: my consultant told me my fallopian tubes were blocked with scar tissue but when I went back to see him recently, instead of discussing starting IVF which I thought was the only possible next step, he said that actually "some of the dye has got through to your ovaries, so the tubes aren't totally blocked after all" and he put me on Clomid for six months and told to try that way.

Problem is I'm already 40 and unless the new NICE guidelines are adopted soon-ish, if I opt for IVF I'll have to pay for it myself. So in some ways a six month "let's try this" sounds appealing, but in other ways I am starting to panic that the time has run out. 

Anyone else have similar experiences? Does Clomid mess up your normal cycle?


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Super - short answer yes! Clomid has messed up my regular cycle and consultant has so far been useless so yes I've had similar experience.
Did you get scans and have an estimated ovulation date? That should be the best indicator of when AF is showing up - that worked for my scanned cycle (month 1) which was a short cycle but last 2 cycles I've used OPKs which went positive on days 10 & 11 suggesting short cycles again but last month I went to day 41 before AF showed up! Totally messed up cycle and counting down to IVF!
Good luck, let's hope you just tested too early


----------



## Supercalifragilistic (May 20, 2012)

Yeah, let's see - seems to me that I can't rely on the usual signals right now which is very difficult as my first couple of days are always really hard anyway so I'm used to avoiding flights and long meetings and stuff like that around then.Now I feel like I'm in the dark!

Would be nice to actually get a positive but somehow I doubt it; this just feels messed up. Haven't really had many side effects apart from a bit of hot flush type thing and pain mid-cycle (which I assume was maybe ovulation pain), so otherwise seem to have been lucky.


----------



## sarevz87 (Aug 19, 2012)

clomid messed up my cycle aswel (gyno did warn me it would) funny though cos some people ive read have said it sorts theirs out


----------

